# The Electric Kazoo: Why Even Live Anymore?



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 6, 2016)

I dunno, I wouldn't mind doing some sick Sonic Youth-like noise/grunge stuff.  And It'd be an excellent thing to jam with by yourself if you're a bassist or trying to construct a solo; you could have the thing hang in your mouth playing rhythm while noodling on the guitar.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 6, 2016)

So... it's a more accessible Otamatone? :V


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 6, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> So... it's a more accessible Otamatone? :V


Indeed... a weapon to surpass Metal Gear.


----------



## PastelPsychonaut (Jun 2, 2016)

A post title I thought I'd never see in my lifetime


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 2, 2016)

You know what? I'm just gonna go kill myself because this is murder. :c


----------



## Helios276 (Jun 16, 2016)

well that's a first!


----------



## Helios276 (Jun 16, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> I dunno, I wouldn't mind doing some sick Sonic Youth-like noise/grunge stuff.  And It'd be an excellent thing to jam with by yourself if you're a bassist or trying to construct a solo; you could have the thing hang in your mouth playing rhythm while noodling on the guitar.


The effects make the kazoo sound better!


----------



## ShamonCornell (Jun 16, 2016)

Now I'm imagining kazoo with wah pedals and such.  Funkazoo.  Kazoo with trem bars.  Metalazoo.  Kazoo hooked up to a synth bank and a talk tube.  Technazoo.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jun 18, 2016)

ShamonCornell said:


> Now I'm imagining kazoo with wah pedals and such.  Funkazoo.  Kazoo with trem bars.  Metalazoo.  Kazoo hooked up to a synth bank and a talk tube.  Technazoo.


Or a kazoo with a trigger that I can promptly pull after injecting 10 times the recommended dosage of heroin.  The Cobain Kazoo.  I'm so sorry.


----------



## ShamonCornell (Jun 18, 2016)

Yeah, but at the size of the typical kazoo, at most you'd be shooting yourself with one of those plastic missiles from an action figure.

At worst, it'd be an injector, and it would inject the essence of Kazoo into you, and no other sounds could be made.  You'd talk like Chica from the Chica Show (ask people with small kids) until it wore off.


----------



## MEDS (Jul 1, 2016)

LOL. This video made me lose it.... Great find!!!


----------



## killgame1 (Jul 15, 2016)

it's a bit hard to hear


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 15, 2016)

This shit's hilarious!


----------

